# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Ultimas Vacantes: Curso de Especialización de Palto de Exportación 2012

## Eventos IPEX

*Agronegocios Integral* *Palta de Exportación 2012* *Se incluye la nueva variedad** GEN y/o 3-29-5* *superior a la* *Hass* *Fruta fresca-Pulpa Pasteurizada-Aceite extra virgen* *Fecha: sabado 19-26 de mayo - 2 y 9 de junio 10am a 4pm.* *Certificación: Instituto Peruano de Exportadores* *Lugar: Instituto Peruano Exportadores* *Info: 6397172 5237633 cel.996399096 Nextel: 415*3969;
inversión: 1000.00 soles El abono debe ser a la cuenta del Instituto Peruano Exportadores: 191-1841801-0-49 Banco de Crédito*  *ipexperu@yahoo.es**www.institutoperuanoexportadores.org* Temas similares: Especialización en Granada Wonderful de Exportacion Especialización: "Granado Wonderful de Exportacion 2012" Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas: FERTIRRIEGO (21 y 22 de marzo, 2012) CURSO ESPECIALIZADO : STEVIA DE EXPORTACION 2012 SEMINARIO DE ESPECIALIZACIÓN AGRARIA (SEPA) DE PALTO

----------

